# Minwax stain outdoors???



## Madriverpainting (Aug 21, 2020)

Got a call to do some staining at a hotel, they have exterior cedar accents all over the front that are in bad shape. Currently there is a minwax stain and poly top coat, it’s all in rough shape, faded, top coat clearly peeling.

I’ve never used minwax stain outdoors…I’m going to try to convince them to switch to an arbor coat or TWP…but they may be locked down to corporate colors etc…

let me know if you’ve had success with the minwax set up…


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

They can be locked into colors while still using an appropriate product. Minwax isn't it though. The lack of UV protection would soon fade, maybe peel & even start checking. About the only time I ever still use oils is when staining exterior wood, and that's what I'd recommend. Armstrong Clark, TWP, Ready Seal, Bakers, etc., all have the ability to be recoated in the future without having to be stripped , and don't require the extra step of putting a clear poly on overtop, (which essentially renders it unserviceable). I'd search for a non film-forming penetrating oil that you can get in your area, then custom match to their corporate colors. The existing poly would first have to be removed before applying anything over it. Sell them not just on a job well done, but one which will be easily serviceable and maintainable in the future.


----------



## Madriverpainting (Aug 21, 2020)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> They can be locked into colors while still using an appropriate product. Minwax isn't it though. The lack of UV protection would soon fade, maybe peel & even start checking. About the only time I ever still use oils is when staining exterior wood, and that's what I'd recommend. Armstrong Clark, TWP, Ready Seal, Bakers, etc., all have the ability to be recoated in the future without having to be stripped , and don't require the extra step of putting a clear poly on overtop, (which essentially renders it unserviceable). I'd search for a non film-forming penetrating oil that you can get in your area, then custom match to their corporate colors. The existing poly would first have to be removed before applying anything over it. Sell them not just on a job well done, but one which will be easily serviceable and maintainable in the future.


Thanks! Arbor coat it is, their maintenance engineer totally got it from a maintenance standpoint.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

I believe Arbor coat can be tinted to any color but I push solid stain to customers and everyone is happy.


----------

